# Kristy's Extremly Cool Bridals



## elsaspet (May 6, 2008)

Ok, this shoot was a total blast.  We commondeered a total stranger's Harley Davidson, and finished up at a celebrity's home.  Fun Fun Fun.
Hope you enjoy:

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## elsaspet (May 6, 2008)

6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## elsaspet (May 6, 2008)

11.





12.





13.





14.


----------



## Aggressor (May 6, 2008)

Wow!  #1 is my favorite.  Love the blue wall!


----------



## CanadianMe (May 6, 2008)

Nice Bike.


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2008)

These are (as usual) absolutely beautiful! I love that blue wall! And the motorcylce is a stroke of genius! It's so original! I think in #3 & 5 she looks like Carrie Underwood! The picture in front of the fountain is gorgeous also! Just out of curiousity though, who was the celebrity whose house you used? It's beautiful!


----------



## elsaspet (May 6, 2008)

Thanks you guys.  
It was a lot of fun.  I don't feel comfortable sharing the celeb name because I've shown parts of his home, and he was very generous to let us shoot there.  He didn't know us from bumpkis, but is a friend of the brides.
Anyway, I thought it was pretty neat, in sureal type of way, as he and his wife stayed outside with us, and watched us shoot.  Talk about being nervous!


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 6, 2008)

Great job, as usual!!  The one critisim I have is that in number one she looks to be bordering on a manequin- the skin is too "done" (in my eyes)  beautful job.


----------



## Lacey Anne (May 6, 2008)

Gorgeous! All of them!


----------



## bikefreax (May 6, 2008)

WOW! :hail:  Your photos are all so wonderful. So crisp and clear and perfect. I am amased.


----------



## meganc (May 6, 2008)

Great shots, as always! I love seeing your photos 
You always have the prettiest brides to shoot! I agree, she does look like Carrie Underwood in a few of them.
I like them all, can't choose a favorite!


----------



## milavidal (May 6, 2008)

love them all, they are absolutelly gorgeous. The only one you might want to think about making some adjustments is number 2. The bottom right, by the dress and the round, theres an area that needs to blend in more with the ground I guess. I would say it needs to be more saturated, but I dont think that s what you used to make the ground orangy...hope this helps. But like I said, you did a great job!


----------



## KOrmechea (May 6, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> Great job, as usual!!  The one critisim I have is that in number one she looks to be bordering on a manequin- the skin is too "done" (in my eyes)  beautful job.



+1.

In the first two, the fingers on her left hand almost blend together.  

Other than that, cool stuff.


----------



## Antithesis (May 6, 2008)

All are very nice, but number 10 is just sooo dramatic, I love it. The shots under the tree (12 and 11), have very obvious artificial lighting which is my only complaint. Amazing work though.


----------



## jols (May 7, 2008)

if you are not prepared to name the celeb why bother to mention it a house is just a house.

pics are good, her skin looks kinda fake in some. overprocessed but thats what she wanted i guess


----------



## KristinaS (May 7, 2008)

jols said:


> if you are not prepared to name the celeb why bother to mention it a house is just a house.



Are you just a naturally miserable person? Or do you just save it all for when you come post here?

Nice work on these! That's a very colorful location!!
I love #5 and #10. You might want to get rid of the cigarette butt on the bottom left of #6. Also, on #7, I can't figure out what that is on the bottom left. Is it part of the Harley? I can't make it out.


----------



## photographedmemories (May 7, 2008)

Wow. AMAZING photos! I love #10. The colors in 1-5 are outstanding!


----------



## One Sister (May 7, 2008)

My opinion...for what it's worth:

Another fine series and it has nothing to do with the location.  It's about your style.  I'm not a wedding photog...but if I was I would aspire to get results such as these.  Your brides and families of the bride must just love this look...soft, yet crisp and clean.  It's just wonderful, and not a dud in the group (and I mean _everything _you've posted as well as on your web site).  This style would seem to lend itself well to children's photography too.   I'm working on it . 

I know some others may say that that the skin looks over worked...I emphatically disagree.  When I have women in my studio this is what they want to look like...like your brides...regardless of their age.  No blemishes, no blotches, creamy, and yet sharp, sharp, sharp.  No wonder everyone loves this stuff.  I would love to see some images of different shades of brides; African American, Asian, Indian.  I'd love to see your style applied to different shades of skin.

The pp you employ looks like it is applied after an almost perfectly sharp and composed capture...something we all can aspire to.  Well done.


----------



## photographedmemories (May 7, 2008)

Stacey said:


> I think in #3 & 5 she looks like Carrie Underwood!


 
I agree. She's very pretty.


----------



## jols (May 7, 2008)

KristinaS said:


> Are you just a naturally miserable person? Or do you just save it all for when you come post here?
> 
> .


 
just saying what i think like everybody else does.

its like ''wow a celebs oohh how exciting'' NOT:lmao::lmao:


no need to be like that elsewhere, cause the peeps are different


----------



## elsaspet (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the wonderful feedback everyone.  It was a lot of fun, and she was a wonderful lady to work with.

Poor Jols....
I didn't mean to put you in yet another tiz.  I meantioned it because *I *thought it was neat.  It's not everyday I get to do stuff like that, and forgive me for thinking it was really cool and fun.
From now on, I'll be dour and miserable so that you can feel that we are "pals".
Ok, well maybe not. 

Anyhoo, I really appreciate all the CONSTRUCTIVE comments, of which there were many.
Thanks again!


----------



## Antarctican (May 7, 2008)

The blue wall is fan_tas_tic! What a great find for a location. Love all the shots by that wall, and the shot by the pool is another fave - such wonderful light.


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

Thanks Antarctican!
The blue wall is just some old building.  I love working downtown, but there are a lot of homeless there, and some brides are afraid to go there.  
Bummer, because it's a really cool place.  You might be asked for a buck or two, but it's well worth the hassle.


----------



## butterflygirl (May 8, 2008)

Gorgeous! My favs  are 11 and 12 - so peaceful, plus you'd never think of a bride sitting like that (well not usually.)

Do  you do your bridals before or after the wedding? 

I've been thinking of offering bridals, but I can seem some of my bride's being like "I'll get my dress all dirty" if we do them before.


----------



## jols (May 8, 2008)

elsaspet said:


> .
> 
> 
> From now on, I'll be dour and miserable so that you can feel that we are "pals".
> ...


----------



## jols (May 8, 2008)

and i can remember you having a rant about a tog who was on the tele or something being dissed a while ago and you didnt some on here for ages cause people thought you were being silly


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 8, 2008)

jealousy is such an ugly quality in character isn't it?? 

I say keep up the fab work


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

butterflygirl said:


> Gorgeous! My favs are 11 and 12 - so peaceful, plus you'd never think of a bride sitting like that (well not usually.)
> 
> Do you do your bridals before or after the wedding?
> 
> I've been thinking of offering bridals, but I can seem some of my bride's being like "I'll get my dress all dirty" if we do them before.


 
Hi Butterflyfgirl,

They are all done beforehand.  It's a big thing in the South.
You can't see it, because I've tucked it in, or hidden it in PP, but there is always a sheet under the dress keeping her from getting dirty.
Normally, they get a free pressing right before the wedding, so that also handles any wrinkle issues.
Down here in the South, the lady's all display this photo at the entrance to the reception.  It's the most important session they do.  This is their "Glam Shot".


----------



## Antarctican (May 8, 2008)

^^^ Ahhh, I'd always wondered about the 'getting the dress dirty before the wedding day', as you'd said once before these are shot beforehand.  The sheet makes sense, and I've never detected it in the shots.


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

jols said:


> elsaspet said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

jols said:


> and i can remember you having a rant about a tog who was on the tele or something being dissed a while ago and you didnt some on here for ages cause people thought you were being silly


 
Don't you ever tire of this jealousy Jols?  You aren't a terrible photog.  Why don't you spend your time enhancing your craft instead of cruising this forum trying to make yourself a "somebody".
You aren't a bad shot.  You would earn much more respect showing people what YOU can do, instead of always trying to show people that you are jealous.
Honestly, anything I can do, you can too.


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ Ahhh, I'd always wondered about the 'getting the dress dirty before the wedding day', as you'd said once before these are shot beforehand. The sheet makes sense, and I've never detected it in the shots.


 
It's sometimes hard to hide.  Sometimes it takes a ton of post work, which if you look closely at some of my work, can't be hidden flawlessly.  I try, but these girls, rightly, are concerned about the dress.


----------



## jols (May 8, 2008)

:lmao::lmao::hail::hail:


----------



## AprilRamone (May 8, 2008)

I think #10 is my favorite.  
Love the blue wall too.  I should find a blue wall and orange sidewalk like that here in Denver and get all of the Broncos fans to come to me


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

jols said:


> :lmao::lmao::hail::hail:


 

And what does that mean?exactly, hide away girl?  Does that mean you have something better you can share with us all?  Perhaps you have a few shots at Tony Blair's home??????
Maybe you can show us an example that you made some money on????????  That is why we all get with each other right?  You are going to show us all a better way to do it, make more money, and have the client love you??????  I'm sure you have done a lot of high end weddings.  I assume that's why you keep piping in. It would be really cool if you finally put up a website showing your work.  That would be way cool. Maybe we could all emulate you.  That would be way way cool.  We all want to be you.  You Rock.
Right?
All you have to do is show us how cool you are.  We all know you are cool, 'cause you told us.  I can't wait to see.  It's gonna be really great.  Just tell us where to go,  ok?
Hugs to Judus.


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

Ok, who is tired and sick to death with Jols?
Anyone but me?


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

Hey, the sole reason I am here, is to help in any way I can, and inspire if possible.
People like Jols only make me want to leave.
But hey, she's not my *****, and she's not going to get me down.  She is a noone.  In anyone's book she is a non issue.
So if I can help, I'm here.
Much love.
Cindy.


----------



## jols (May 8, 2008)

no one is a no one


----------



## Antarctican (May 8, 2008)

Sheesh, jols, you're like the little kid who always has to get the last word. Just drop it already!


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

Ok, that was wrong and I was mad.  Jols, if you want to LEARN,  I WILL HELP YOU.  If you want to live you life as a troll, I can't help you.
Get over your problems.


----------



## jols (May 8, 2008)

ok i have gone quiet

i love that blue wall


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Sheesh, jols, you're like the little kid who always has to get the last word. Just drop it already!


 

I honestly don't know what is up with her.  I really don't.  But I'm also suprised that you let her run rampant.

She's got no work of her own to share, and she has no experience to garnish.  She is a troll.  And nothing else


----------



## Lacey Anne (May 8, 2008)

elsaspet said:


> Ok, who is tired and sick to death with Jols?
> Anyone but me?


I've been for a while actually. I try to ignore whatever she posts. Don't let her get to you. Your work is phenominal. Seriously. I drag my hubby to the computer everytime you post something. I wish I could be half as talented as you. You've given me a new stick to measure my own work by. Anyone who has time to get online and cut people down has no life of their own. And her photos aren't even that great. Who is she to judge the goddess? (That would be you)


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

jols said:


> no one is a no one


 
Yes, and as much as you would love to be an issue, you are not. On your best day, you are not.
So go find someone else to haunt. I'm not your girl.
You are not me.
Your are too lazy to ever be me.
You would rather be a downer to all people much better than you.
So move on.


----------



## jols (May 8, 2008)

i am trying but you keep talking to me


----------



## createnetwork (May 8, 2008)

The backgrounds are amazing and I love the color that you got out of these shots!


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

jols said:


> i am trying but you keep talking to me


 
On my worst day, I am trying to comminicate with this....Person.  She won't appreciate it, and if she uses it on her website I will  use it to hell and bach.

I don't know why I'm trying to help her.  She is a very biitter and mean person.
If you hire her, you are an idiot.

If you need  more info, please contact me at : www; visionsinwhite.com

I shoot free all the them for breast cancer, and soldiers.

And btw  F and in a really crappy suffix. Jols wouldn't know what a suffox is.

We are here for all soldiers.  Regardess of our own beliefs.


----------



## jols (May 8, 2008)

i am well lost now couldnt make half of that out, what has soldiers and breast cancer got to do with anything.

you are starting to ramble now and it is scaring me.


----------



## Alex_B (May 8, 2008)

don't make this thread a jols-elsaspet war  just ignore each other and take them pictures


----------



## jols (May 8, 2008)

good idea. let the thread rest in peace


----------



## KristinaS (May 8, 2008)

jols said:


> i am trying but you keep talking to me



I'm sorry, but I've got to pipe in for a minute. This is always your same schtick, jols, and it gets really, really, old.
First, you put someone down and repetitively keep at it, then you try to come off like it's the other person's fault because they "keep talking to you" and try to come off as the better person for "wanting to let the thread rest". You are immature and it's sad that you have nothing better in your life that you have to thrive on the drama you create on an internet forum.


----------



## jols (May 8, 2008)

BUT I AM HARDLY ON HERE


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

Good God, you are here every nanosecondd You are hardly on here. Good. Goodbye. I am here for eveyone. I do free shoots for soldiers, and cancer pantients. That is what you didn't understand. But of course you woundn't. You are not a pro, and you woundn't understand in a lifetime what a real pro does.
Go..... Haunt...Someone...Else.


----------



## jols (May 8, 2008)

please be nice. you must quite like me or else you would ignor me or flick the ignore switch,

i do free pics too but i dont feel the need to tell you about my business


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

jols said:


> BUT I AM HARDLY ON HERE


No, you aren't here.  Nore are you anywhere.  You don't exist.  If you finally posted a photo or two you would.
What the hell is your problem with Me?


----------



## jols (May 8, 2008)

i have no problem at all you take great pics ad are very helpful.

all this started cause you said you went to a celebs house but you wouldnt name him/her.

started from nowhere really.

dont understand it


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

You want to know who it was? Nobody? It was Mark Cuban. No one to you in England, but a billionaire on TV everyday kind of guy here.
Happy now?
I had a nice day of shooting.\
I went to someplace neat.
But your dumb ass insisted that I NAME, every location.
So how many times do you do that exactly? Just for me?


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

You want to be someone Jols?  You want to shoot at a Billionaire's home?  Maybe you should spend less time of this forum acting like you know what you are talking about, and more time on this forum actually doing something


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

You know what?  You could make a great shot from anywhere.  But you are all HANGED UP about a shot I did at one small but cool place.
My advice to you would be to first of all take a photo that is in focus, and secondly to please the client if you think if's at all possible.
And in the meantime, we all get you on this forum.  You aren't hiding from anyone.  If anyone has a computer, we can all see your stellar work.
It's not that you dissed me.  It' that you made me reveal where I worked.
Where you could NEVER work.  You with your bad attitude.  Who would want you around?


----------



## jols (May 8, 2008)

....................................................?


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

jols said:


> please be nice. you must quite like me or else you would ignor me or flick the ignore switch,
> 
> i do free pics too but i dont feel the need to tell you about my business


 

Oh....so sorry I ignore you...............Good god, what is your problem?
It's my job to endorse your work or else?


----------



## jols (May 8, 2008)

you cant endose what i dont post.

or can you?

anyway thats it for me im bored now.

thanks for the fun.


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

jols said:


> please be nice. you must quite like me or else you would ignor me or flick the ignore switch,
> 
> i do free pics too but i dont feel the need to tell you about my business


 

Well wondeful for you.  So how do tell soldiers that you will take shot for free?


----------



## Arch (May 8, 2008)

ok im going to step in here and just say this... Jols don't reply here again please, you know iv talked to you before and should know what the consequences will be if you continue... and Cindy it would be best if you could stop asking her questions, im sure we both dont want to read her reply.


----------



## jols (May 8, 2008)

same way as you do i suppose it is a business after all. advertising.
you got me again,

stop asking me questions cause i feel rude if i dont answer.


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

jols said:


> i have no problem at all you take great pics ad are very helpful.
> 
> all this started cause you said you went to a celebs house but you wouldnt name him/her.
> 
> ...


 

I named it. Just for you.  It was Mark Cuban's home.  The billionaires home.  I'm sure you will have some discontent.  Go ahead.


----------



## jols (May 8, 2008)

ok im done.


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

jols said:


> you cant endose what i dont post.
> 
> or can you?
> 
> ...


 

You bore very easily for one who doen't post thier own work.


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

jols said:


> ....................................................?


 
Now you are clueless. As ever. No big suprise.

Can someone do something about this twit?


----------



## jols (May 8, 2008)

mark cuban...i have heard of him

does he own the dallas mavericks?


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

jols said:


> you cant endose what i dont post.
> 
> or can you?
> 
> ...


 

Actually, I've recorded it all.


----------



## beckyh (May 8, 2008)

I also love the first ones. The blue background with the bright white dress ... just Beautiful!  Which we had some buildings like that around here


----------



## jols (May 8, 2008)

why would you do that?

i am hardly important to you.


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

jols said:


> you cant endose what i dont post.
> 
> or can you?
> 
> ...


 
And we don't have to spell it out for your sorry butt anymore.  You DONT post.
Why is that??????


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

jols said:


> why would you do that?
> 
> i am hardly important to you.


 

Why would I do what?  I could do a lot.


----------



## jols (May 8, 2008)

dont feel the need too. i like to look at other peoples stuff and read info.

i post on a much smaller forum so i get feedback quicker, i have posted on here in my early days but i noticed that most people only get two or three replies as it is very big.


----------



## jols (May 8, 2008)

elsaspet said:


> Why would I do what? I could do a lot.


 
like what?


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

Just admit it Jols.  You have no work to show.   You sit around and give advice on things you wouldn't know it they knocked you in your thick head.
You would have no idea what a photo order is, or how to fill it.
Give us all a big far break and tell us how it is.


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

jols said:


> dont feel the need too. i like to look at other peoples stuff and read info.
> 
> i post on a much smaller forum so i get feedback quicker, i have posted on here in my early days but i noticed that most people only get two or three replies as it is very big.


 
Wow, you must be important on a little bitty forum.


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

jols said:


> mark cuban...i have heard of him
> 
> does he own the dallas mavericks?


 

Ummm. Yeah. And he's a billionaire.


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

And a hell of al nice guy.


----------



## jols (May 8, 2008)

blimey you have gone over 4000 posts well done.
i am doing great in the photo world and so are you from what i have sen you must be booked solid i think i will really end this now as it is 11 pm and i have a early morning shoot.

so this is really an over and out.

but i know you will want the last word.

so see ya


[and the little bitty forum is great i dont need constant admiration like some]


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

jols said:


> like what?


 
Like explaining to your dumb ass how to properly process a photo for a client.
Anymore?


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

jols said:


> blimey you have gone over 4000 posts well done.
> i am doing great in the photo world and so are you from what i have sen you must be booked solid i think i will really end this now as it is 11 pm and i have a early morning shoot.
> 
> so this is really an over and out.
> ...


I've gone over 4000 posts because I've been here from the git go.

I'd like to see what your examples are. Sorry if don't take your word for it.

I've seen your work before, and it it not the best.

I don't need admiration, you clueless twit, I earn it.

What examples would you like to see? That I blast you out of the water on anything I do? That's fairly obvious.

Good God, how much have I had to put with you?

You have zero in common with me. It's not that you couldn't, it because you are to lazy to.

I really feel sorry for you. I truley do.

I give back to this forum all the time.


----------



## Corry (May 8, 2008)

I've got an idea....how about you BOTH knock it off.  

You have BOTH been warned numerous times about argumentative behavior, and you've been told in this very thread to stop.  

Jols, I'm too tired right now to decide whether or not you've been given too many 'last chances', so I'm leaving that decision up to the other mods for now. If they do decide to give you another chance to shape up and start acting like a civilized human being rather than a hateful, spiteful troll, then there WILL NOT be any more warnings.  Period.  

Cindy, just walk away.  Drop it.  Don't make other threads to make the situation blow up further, just walk away.  

Have a good night, folks.


----------

